# EHIC vs Travel Insurance



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Confused about when to use your travel insurance and when to use your EHIC when on holiday in Spain? The answer is simple. The EHIC is for public hospitals and public healthcare centres. It covers you for necessary care that can´t wait until you return home.* Travel insurance covers you for treatment at private hospitals. Some hospitals offer both public and private treatment. It is your responsibility (and your right) to let healthcare providers know which cover you prefer. For further information on what your EHIC rights are, visit our Healthcare Team´s website. Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain


----------

